# When is it time to let my 13 year old beauty go?



## mcmanusf

My beautiful girl, who is absolutely full of personality , who makes friends with everyone and everything she meets, has slowed down a lot over the last year. In the last few weeks she has really really slowed down. In the last week she appears to have suddenly become deaf. She can't hear us calling her she looks around for the voice. Her eyesight has faded a lot. She has had a funny hip for a year or so so she hasn't done much walking. Now all she does is sleep. She is still eating though. She will be 13 on Christmas Day. Should I just be keeping a close eye on her or should I be making appointments with the vet for allowing it all to end? I don't think she is in pain, she groans a bit sitting, lying down sometimes like any old lady. I don't want to lose her but don't want to just keep her alive. Even as I write this and read back over item probably just over reacting. It's just that the change in her has been so dramatics in the last week. 

Any insights would be much appreciated.

Fiona


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I think you just know in your heart, when the quality of life fades, and your family member seems as though she is not enjoying herself anymore you just know in your heart its time to say goodbye. Saying goodbye is one of the hardest things you will ever have to do, she i am sure has been a loyal best friend through everything. So, i think you will just know, and all you can do is be there for her, hold her and comfort her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I can't tell you what to do, this is really a hard decision and personal choice as to when to let go.

I CAN tell you what I would do..having had a few seniors (I have a 14 year old deaf aussie right now), There are many changes sometimes overnite, when our dogs get elderly. For ME, I don't mind that my aussie sleeps alot, when she's up, she is still moving on all fours, tho sometimes needs a little help getting up, she is still eating really good, she doesn't have accidents in the house, she's happy, she is just a little spaced out at times..She is still having a good quality of life I don't want to let her go, and right now, she isn't ready to go. Thank goodness I have taught all my dogs hand signals, comes in really handy right now with her being deaf

They say, 'you' will know when it's time, and I do believe this, with all my past senior dogs, I just "knew"..

It's tough seeing them age, and I make every day count. It doesn't sound like yours is ready yet


----------



## wolfy dog

I know this feeling. It sounds like you are preparing yourself for her final days but she is not ready yet (from what you describe). During these times of transition I sometimes hoped that the dog would just die, but merely to end my suffering. Then after a while I had come to accept that it was going to end in a few weeks or months and I was able to enjoy the last days with him/her again and the goodbye would be OK in love and not in anxiety. (except for when they are sick and young). But that is just me, everyone is different.
Wishing you strength.


----------



## blehmannwa

I think that there is a sense of urgency that comes from the approaching holiday. It would be terrible if your friend would need something urgent on Christmas. What you are describing does not sound dire to me. She's eating and you say that she is not in pain.

You may want to make a vet appt. to see if there are any comfort measures that you can use given her age and for reassurance. 

I put my Feldog down on Dec. 22nd but she had taken a turn for the worse. When I went to tend to her paw--which was infected-- she cried and whimpered. She had never, ever done that and so I knew it as time.


----------



## Jelpy

When you are keeping her alive for yourself rather than for her. 

Jelpy


----------



## doggiedad

she'll let you know.


----------



## Kat Tastic

I agree with the comfort measures. My girl had severe severe arthritis, but she always seemed happy. Put her on pain meds and she shuffled happily along, couldn't see well and deaf toward the end, but always cheerful. 

I think that's why I didn't realize when it was time, she was still getting around and smiling. Fate stepped in instead.

Keep her comfortable, her eyes will show when she is ready.


----------



## mcmanusf

Hi again,

my poor girl is going down hill. She has always suffered from the occasional hot spot that gets infected by now she has loads. I bathe them but they don't improve and more are added. She stinks, I mean really smells like she's dying. She seems confused and when she does get up to walk she wanders aimlessly as if she is lost. She's skin and bones now and this morning when she got up from her bed to go outside there was semi clotted blood under her. I think it was one of the hot spots bleeding or else it was coming from her anus/vagina. She didn't want to let me check and I was on the way to work and didn't want to upset her and I would have needed more time to look at her properly and to be gentle.

When I ask others that have dogs they say it sounds like its time to put her to sleep. I can't bear the thoughts of her suffering but I don't want to get rid of her just because she needs extra minding. I know that shepherd are really stoic and don't complain but this is not the girl I remember. I don't want to prolong her life if it's miserable and I don't think she has much of a quality of life at this stage. What should I do?

Fiona


----------



## Neko

I know a 7 year old that sleeps all day and taking her retirement very seriously. She is very talkative and always makes sounds and groans. She is not in pain. I think she will let you know, but it sounds like she is full of life, eating and enjoying the golden years. Sleeping all day is really not all that bad, cats can sleep 23 hours a day! 

=)


----------



## BroncoK

No one can say for you when it is time. Only you and your sweet girl can do that. I read somewhere, I think it was on another forum, that once her dog was no longer excited to go for a walk, which was her MOST favorite thing to do, then it was time. I think that if this is weighing on your conscience, I would pray and wait until you are comfortable with your decision. Getting old is not for sissies. My parents Viszla mix was 16 when she passed. It is very painful to watch. Prayers and hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Chip18

I'm so sorry, Two things you can count on though are it's always going to hurt and your always gonna second guess your timing. 

I had to let my baby girl last Nov, she had DM so it was a long time in coming. We made the appointment for the 25th a Monday and I had her on the sofa sleeping (that day) and she looked like she always did (White Boxers don't really change appearance after 3 years of age..Struddell 10 yrs) I was tempted to cancel the appointment, but her body was shutting down on her and she longer wanted to eat. 

So I kept the appointment and let my baby go, But I "knew" the Thursday before the appointment that it was time.

As long as your baby is still eating and is not in pain, enjoy everyday you can with her. If one of those conditions change then it's time. 

It's OK if you want to lay down with her and just cry your heart out now, it'll help in the run long.

And on a lighter..not yet time to let go note...Google "Well Horse" for the hot spots. Not cheap but I used it on Struddell when she had bed sores and it worked great. '


----------



## SuperG

Jelpy said:


> When you are keeping her alive for yourself rather than for her.
> 
> Jelpy


Wise words......

With our last shepherd who only made it to 8 ( DM crippled her wickedly ), I asked my wife to make a list of reasons as to why we should or shouldn't prolong our Hana's hardship....and I would do the same. We compared lists the next day and every reason to not liberate her from her condition was just as you stated...."keeping her alive for yourself". We both knew it and did the proper thing and said "goodbye". 

It's tough having to do the final deed but it is tougher watching a dog suffer. Personally, I would rather torment myself wondering if I acted a bit too soon rather than knowing I should have done something much earlier and caused such a wonderful creature undue suffering.

Fiona, this is the toughest part of your stewardship for your girl and I am confident you will make the proper decision.


SuperG


----------



## Lilie

The most difficult decision for any animal owner is when to let them go. It's never easy. Perhaps a visit with the vet might help you on this journey. They can help access her condition and provide some options for you, if any are available for her. 

Big hugs.


----------



## OriginalWacky

BroncoK said:


> No one can say for you when it is time. Only you and your sweet girl can do that. I read somewhere, I think it was on another forum, that once her dog was no longer excited to go for a walk, which was her MOST favorite thing to do, then it was time. I think that if this is weighing on your conscience, I would pray and wait until you are comfortable with your decision. Getting old is not for sissies. My parents Viszla mix was 16 when she passed. It is very painful to watch. Prayers and hugs to you and yours.


The thing about letting it be based one that one thing is that sometimes they still WANT to do things, but it's still time. I base it one three things (more or less). One, does the dog still want to eat? Two, does the dog still want to do activities that it normally likes? Three, can the dog's pain and issues be controlled comfortably with medication? If the answer to two of those is no, then it's time to talk it over with your vet, who can help you decide. Ultimately it is up to you, but you must do what is best for the dog.

It's hard. It hurts like heck. You'll probably wonder if you made the right choice, many many times. But it does eventually get easier/better and you'll be able to remember the good times more than the bad. Many hugs going out to you while you go through this tough part.


----------



## 45yearsofGSDs

My sincere and heartfelt sympathy. We do often times prolong their problems for our own selfishness. God only knows I've had to do it more than enough times. But my advice, from one owner to another, would be to take a chance with one more vet. Sometimes we need more than a second, third or even fourth opinion! Maybe, just maybe... If it turns into a consensus of opinions, that's one thing. But if you happen to find a vet that even says, well, maybe. But, in my opinion, when your pet's quality of life goes to zero from the life you provided for them - which on a scale of 1 - 10 was probably a 12?

'Nough said!


----------



## mcmanusf

We went to the vet this morning. She had lost 8kg in the 2 months. I didn't realise it would be so much. He couldn't do anything for her. The first thing he said about her was she was so cold which I had noticed before. It was time to let her go. She was sedated and then put yo sleep. We brought her home and we are going to bury her in the spot in the garden she loved and could see everything. Heartbroken she is gone but relieved she is not suffering.


----------



## SuperG

mcmanusf said:


> We went to the vet this morning. She had lost 8kg in the 2 months. I didn't realise it would be so much. He couldn't do anything for her. The first thing he said about her was she was so cold which I had noticed before. It was time to let her go. She was sedated and then put yo sleep. We brought her home and we are going to bury her in the spot in the garden she loved and could see everything. Heartbroken she is gone but relieved she is not suffering.



So sorry.....

So glad you had so much time with her over all the years, it's so tough to say goodbye but you did an honorable selfless act for your furry gal when she needed you the most. 

My heart goes out to you,

SuperG


----------



## Loneforce

You did all you could and gave her a great life. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

So sorry to hear your loss. You gave her a good full life. Its always tough to say goodbye, no matter the age or circumstance. I'm sure she knows she was very loved.


----------



## FrankieC

Very sorry for your loss! RIP sweet girl


----------



## mego

So sorry for your loss, it's really sweet you're burying her in the garden she loves. This brought tears to my eyes . Shes running free and hotspotless somewhere right now I'm sure


----------



## Chip18

So sorry to hear but it sounds like it was time to say good bye


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

*Sorry*

I recently went through the death of my sailor which was earth shattering for me. As the other poster said there are only two things to count on, when the time comes it will hurt like a mother. And you will second guess yourself too. I second guessed myself big time and still do, wondering if I could have done something more or if I could have had more time with him? Did I kill him? Did I act too abruptly? My advice is to not think about euthanasia until you can take your baby to see a vet, but do this ASAP, even if you have to take off work. If you are not 100% convinced by what the vet tells you! schedule an immediate appt? with another vet and get a second opinion. If they are both telling you the same thing that it might be time to do it and her quality of life is not good, then you need to do it, as hard as it might be. Take days off work, you will need them. Make sure you are doing it for her, to ease her suffering, rather than for you because you want to keep her with you. (I know is is tempting). You are so lucky to be in the position to get a first and second opinion from a vet before you make the final decision. You don't know how much I wish I could have taken sailor to another vet for a 2nd opinion to see if eithanizing him really was the right idea . Alas, I didn't have the luxury because it was 2 am and from what it looked like to me and the vet he was dying fast... Don't let it get to this point. You are her biggest advocate and best friend. Do the right thing. Go see a professional for advice. And again, I hope for the best for you and your girl, I'm sorry you are going through this difficult time. *hug*


----------



## katieliz

BLS...this thread is relatively old and the dog has already gone to the bridge quite a few posts back. there are dates above the screen name and avatar on every post in a thread.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

*Sorry*

R.i.p. Sweet fur baby


----------

